# Coloring/Dying Loofahs?



## JrVTG (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I was meandering through ebay last night and I happened to run across a book cover that caught my eye.  The majority of the techniques shown on said cover I understand how to do, so it's hard to justify buying the book, but their loofah soap was a bit different.  

Their loofah soap was clear, but had a pink loofah inside of it, as shown below.  (Pic at the end of this post.)  I tried to find some of these colored loofahs online, and only ran across this website:  Click to see Pink Dyed Loofahs  But, the listing stated it was for decorative use only.

Knowing soaps should be cosmetic grade, and needing to be careful of ingredients to a fault, does anyone know of any dyed/colored loofahs that are soap safe? Or...better yet...does anyone know how to dye and color loofahs?

Many thanks for your reply, book cover shown below.

Is there a specific way you can dye your loofahs that anyone knows of?  I know I tried


----------



## sudsysarah (Jan 26, 2011)

I have no idea how to do it sorry.  I think it is super cool and hope some one will know how to.  I tried to grow my own loofahs last year and they didn't make it but I am planning on trying again this year.  This would be really cool.  I hope some one can help you (us  )


----------



## Genny (Jan 27, 2011)

My cousin dyes her loofahs for her ferret (I don't know why)
But she uses Dharma Fiber Reactive Procion Dyes because they are non toxic.

Did you already try soap coloring for them?  Or Natural Color Powders like WSP has?


----------

